# Hard Drive Noise ratings



## dy123 (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone done a test to see which drives are actually the quietest? (I'm only interested in the AV streaming drives).

I just installed a WD 320gb AV drive (WD3200AVJB) and it is not quiet. 

It is quieter that a normal hard drive I suppose but it does click and tick as it is reading or recording. I sleep in that room and now notice it. I never heard it with the standard Maxtor. It is 10 feet away.

Is the Seagate db35 better?

I check the archives and saw the tip about setting the recorder to a channel I don't receive at night. (that seems like a good work around)

Other than the ticking I'm happy with the drive.

Thanks,
DY


----------



## ajt (Oct 25, 2010)

I am trying to learn about the drive differences. Other than acoustics, are there are differences in "AV drives" vs computer drives such as spin down to a slower speed when not being accessed? 

Also, I believe I have seen references to "tuning" the drive, presumably by changing the onboard firmware. I can't find where I saw that information but am now wondering if there is a utility that can do this for a drive connected to a computer.


----------

